# Squat form critique



## yeti (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey guys, I know it's a risk putting a video of myself here, but there just aren't any powerlifters in the gym I go to. 
This is after the Smolov Base mesocycle, I am currently in switching phase. 
I hit a 385x1 for the new max last week. This is 365x2.

What do I need to work on?


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 8, 2014)

not bad a bad looking squat at all from where I'm sitting.  good and deep and looks like you're pushing out on your knees.  good work bud.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 8, 2014)

Any chance of a side angle? Hard to see how your knees are tracking from behind. 

What I saw - and wait for some competing PLs like Big Worm, Steelers, SFG or PoB to chime in before you take my word for it - was a bit of "butt wink" when you went into the hole (meaning you could arch more). Your depth looks to be A2G - which is admirable (again a bit hard to tell from the reverse angle). Some of the Bros will post vidz while wearing a mask so as to avoid showing their faces, you might be a bit more comfortable posting form vidz if you did so.

Regardless, you looked strong! Good on ya' for bustin' ass in the squat rack!


----------



## JOMO (Mar 8, 2014)

Get yourself a gimp mask and get a side view. Looked past parallel, we need a side vid at best to really see and critique.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 8, 2014)

Looked good to me. Deep and smooth. 

I always hear guys talking about pushing your knees out but never felt natural to me. Then I saw this video from Bryce Lewis. He's much smarter than me. Lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 8, 2014)

Watch the entire video if u can. Especially the part about knee travel.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 8, 2014)

side video would tell more about whether or not you're on your heels and keeping your ass under the bar or not but regardless of what these other bums say,  i've seen way worse squats than that lol.


----------



## yeti (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks guys. 
I'll try to wear a hoodie or something and get a side video next week. Probably slightly lighter next time because the week after is the start of the intense mesocycle for smolov..


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 8, 2014)

It's hard to tell from the angle but it didn't look like you arched the bar out of the rack.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 8, 2014)

yeti said:


> Thanks guys.
> I'll try to wear a hoodie or something and get a side video next week. Probably slightly lighter next time because the week after is the start of the intense mesocycle for smolov..



a hoodie isn't required.  we know you aren't as pretty as us anyway.


----------



## yeti (Mar 8, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> It's hard to tell from the angle but it didn't look like you arched the bar out of the rack.


What does it mean to arch the bar out of the rack? Do I good morning it? Or less legs?


----------



## yeti (Mar 8, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> a hoodie isn't required.  we know you aren't as pretty as us anyway.



LOLL it's because y'all will go blind from the fug haha


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 8, 2014)

yeti said:


> What does it mean to arch the bar out of the rack? Do I good morning it? Or less legs?



When you set up you should be arching your back hard and keeping it tight try to keep your elbows under the bar.

I guess the other thing to me is are you squating for leg development or trying to squat big numbers? 

Your depth is crazy good so no problems there but I do think I saw your knees turn in at the bottom.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 8, 2014)

on a side note I always try to unrack with my hips.


----------



## yeti (Mar 8, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> When you set up you should be arching your back hard and keeping it tight try to keep your elbows under the bar.
> I guess the other thing to me is are you squating for leg development or trying to squat big numbers?
> Your depth is crazy good so no problems there but I do think I saw your knees turn in at the bottom.



Ah I see. I'll make sure to keep that in mind. 
I'm trying to squat big numbers. 
I guess I should drop a little less and keep the knees out more than at the bottom.


----------



## yeti (Mar 8, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> on a side note I always try to unrack with my hips.



???? Is this the same thing as the arching?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 8, 2014)

yeti said:


> ???? Is this the same thing as the arching?



All he means is when you go to unrack the bar you should be in a simliar position to when you're about to squat. You absolutely do not GM the bar out of the j hooks.  Popping it up should be a quick squeeze of the glutes like HD said.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2014)

Well you did a squat and it was deep. Knees looked unstable but didnt cave too much. Horrible angle for the vid though. Get some side and front view vids.


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 8, 2014)

Hmmm need a side angle.

If you are oly or hybrid squatting as what it appears, then you should try and move the bar up a little on your back, not on your scapula where you have it now.  

Your are setting more low bar with lends itself to a more glute/ham dominate squat I am sure if we looked at a side angle your bar path would not be vertical.  Hips see to be open and knees tracking well, at least on the first rep.  

Send a side view.  Good to see someone squatting!  Good work man.


----------



## yeti (Mar 8, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> Hmmm need a side angle.
> 
> If you are oly or hybrid squatting as what it appears, then you should try and move the bar up a little on your back, not on your scapula where you have it now.
> 
> ...



I'm trying to do a low bar PL squat, but I guess I should sit back more. 
Yeah I'll def post up a side view video ASAP. 

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 8, 2014)

yeti said:


> I'm trying to do a low bar PL squat, but I guess I should sit back more.
> Yeah I'll def post up a side view video ASAP.
> 
> Thanks for the advice guys.




When you step under the bar set your hands and squeeze the bar as hard as you can and pull down on the bar. Keep the bar low that's how we do it so you did good with that. Set your arch against the bar and keep your back tight pick the bar out of the rack with your glutes and don't relax your back while your stepping back. Point your toes out slightly so your knees will go out and set back not down. The weight should not be on your toes or the ball of your feet. You should be trying to spread the floor with your feet. 


If you get a chance google " so you think you can squat"

SFG and Big Worm helped me fix my form and I'm still a work in progress these are just a few things I've learned.


----------



## yeti (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks Steelers. That helped tremendously. 
I'll take a look at the series.


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm no expert by any means, but I'm not crazy about how much you're looking down like you're trying to find your feet or something.  Keep that head up


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 9, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> Hmmm need a side angle.
> 
> If you are oly or hybrid squatting as what it appears, then you should try and move the bar up a little on your back, not on your scapula where you have it now.
> 
> ...




Glad to see you back bro.


----------



## yeti (Mar 9, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> I'm no expert by any means, but I'm not crazy about how much you're looking down like you're trying to find your feet or something.  Keep that head up



Thanks. 
I'm just curious, why is it necessary to keep the head up? I keep reading differing opinions on that... I don't know what to do.


----------



## yeti (Mar 9, 2014)

Also, side note. My uncle came over from Korea and bought me a pair of the new Reebok power lift shoes. These. are. awesome. I had to switch to Oly shoes cuz my feet always rolled and slid in the chucks so I'll be trying these out tomorrow.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 9, 2014)

yeti said:


> Thanks.
> I'm just curious, why is it necessary to keep the head up? I keep reading differing opinions on that... I don't know what to do.



Because if your head is down or you are even looking down you will round your upper back and the weight will come forward.


----------



## yeti (Mar 9, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Because if your head is down or you are even looking down you will round your upper back and the weight will come forward.



that makes a lot of sense. And I just tried lifting my head up while sitting down and I immediately felt my upper back tighten up and my scapulae setting down... 
Thanks! 
I'm really sorry for the stupid questions I've been asking. It's just so great to be able to ask why? and get great answers... ^^


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 9, 2014)

yeti said:


> that makes a lot of sense. And I just tried lifting my head up while sitting down and I immediately felt my upper back tighten up and my scapulae setting down...
> Thanks!
> I'm really sorry for the stupid questions I've been asking. It's just so great to be able to ask why? and get great answers... ^^




No problem brother. We are here to help. 

The closest analogy I can come up with is is you ride a motor cycle and you always look through the corner. If you look down your screwed.


----------

